# New Zealand Nationals 2015



## jbrungar (Oct 12, 2015)

Sunday 6th December 2015

Events Room 1
Bill Gallagher Centre
Wintec City Campus
Tristram St
Hamilton

http://www.speedcubing.nz/event/new-zealand-nationals-2015


----------



## NickE (Oct 12, 2015)

How much are flights from melbourne


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 12, 2015)

NickE said:


> How much are flights from melbourne



a lot. especially because its in hamilton.....I wish it were it wellington as flights to welly from melbin are cheap as. looks like I can't go


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 12, 2015)

Flights to Auckland will be much cheaper than Hamilton. You could try find someone coming from Auckland that can host you for the weekend. Another option is to look at catching a bus from Auckland Airport to Hamilton, the venue is right by the main bus terminal in Hamilton.


----------



## Cubermanmk (Oct 12, 2015)

Will there be anyone vending on the day?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 12, 2015)

I should be able to make just need to sort out transport and accommodation. I can get to do FMC it's certainty going to be a long day judging by the tentative schedule.


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2015)

Hmmm unlikely I can make it. Wish I could but I have to be practical. Might see if cheap flights show up.



NickE said:


> How much are flights from melbourne



Surely you're capable of looking that up for yourself.


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Nov 22, 2015)

anyone selling any cubes at nationals..? *Moyu cubes

if you are , please send me a private message.


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey, is there going to be a competion in Wellington?


----------

